# I need a pair of road shoes/cleats



## Bubba Mediocrates (Apr 10, 2015)

I just bought my first road bike (used) and these are the pedals that came on it. They look like Speedplay x-5 but I'm not really sure. Can anyone help me confirm this pedal's make?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

It's a speedplay pedal, so you just have to get speedplay cleats if you want to keep the pedals. Then... pick a shoe that fits you well and put the new cleats on it. You might find a shoe you like that has a speedplay-specific mounting system (they're unusual among pedals), but if your chosen shoe isn't speedplay-specific, you can get adapters.

Bottom line: get shoes that are best for your feet. Other than the saddle, and maybe your shorts, nothing's more important than shoes.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Speedplay X5. Make sure you buy speedplay X series cleats. 

I think the cleats come with adapters to change the normal road 3 bolt pattern to the speedplay cleat 4 bolts. They are thin black triangular shaped plastic things that are packaged under the rectangular metal and plastic cleat part. 

Just take your bike with you to buy shoes. When you buy shoes, ask the shop to install the proper cleats on the shoes. You have to buy road shoes to use those pedals. New cleats are around $35. The cleats usually last me 3500-5000 miles.

I would also inject some grease into them. Ask the lbs to do it or take that little screw off and use a syringe to push some new grease in.


----------



## Bubba Mediocrates (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Speedplay X series it is!


----------

